# New Airex owner w/questions



## Shawn (Oct 5, 2003)

WE recently purchased our first RV. A 1994 Airex 34' diesel pusher. I am pretty mechanicaly inclined, but still would like some info on maint. and repairs as it did not come with any manuals. Anybody have any idea where I could get an owners manual or something of the sort? Also I have 2 switchs (side by side) above the rear bed. What position is what on these two would really be nice to know and what is the other swith on the wall above the rear TV. Thanx in advance if you can help me out!! Shawn


----------



## Garym (Oct 6, 2003)

New Airex owner w/questions

Hi Shawn,  Congrats on your new purchase of an Airex.  As you can read in my post of a few days ago we too just bought the same brand.  I had never heard of them before, but we are very pleased with ours.  Ours is a Ford 460 gas engine on a Ford E350 chassis and is a 26' twin bed model so I don't have any info on a diesel.  One switch that I had a hard time figuring out was the switch that lets the spare tire down from it's storage place under the frame.  This toggle switch is located inside the sliding battery compartment and operates a small winch with a cable.  Most ererything else I have figured out.  Could your switches have anything to do with Cable TV switched to antenna TV?  I have one like that but it's inside the front storage compartment above the passinger seat.
FYI the number of Rexhall in Calif for parts is 1-800-444-9720 in case you don't have it.  They might have the manual you want.

Again congratulations on your new purchase...Gary


----------

